# Structure Ascension - linkage fork hardtail frame



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Found via GMBN


__
http://instagr.am/p/CjS313TL9RS/










Structure is different from most other recent linkage forks in that they are using a dedicated frame instead of making it meet standard telescoping-fork mounting. This is not entirely new, Whyte did it, but it's not the norm.

This seems different than their full suspension front end, it's not just grafted. but I haven't stared hard enough yet to see what they're going for.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

It's a unicrown fork. The links are a lot shorter, still a lot longer than would be possible replacing a telescoping fork. The shock is rearranged and has a linkage. The steering linkage looks like a cartoon stand-in but is much more tucked in.

I like the styling.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Nothing to add except to say that I live in the same city as the guys from Structure Cycleworks. Those dudes are totally rad. And resilient. They’ve been at it for years and years now.


----------



## Collapse (9 mo ago)

How do you mount the stem?


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Collapse said:


> How do you mount the stem?


There's a steerer tube. I think steerer and fork each use a regular headset. Not shown. Probably for the same reason that the steering linkage looks cartoonish in this image... just isn't done by the CAD guy yet, or still in analysis. (I work in a business where we make drawings and do analysis and don't release the drawings for production until the analysis is done, but we definitely don't do social media leaks, so I have no idea where that is in the workflow!) Here's a cross section of the FS bike from its manual (showing cable routing). This new bike is carrying the shock a lot differently.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It makes sense for the fork to be part of the frame, just like the rear suspension.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Sanchofula said:


> It makes sense for the fork to be part of the frame, just like the rear suspension.


Well, it makes more sense than the Trust or the other ones, trying to do this in a way smaller amount of room. So far it hasn't made anyone rich competing with big companies selling telescoping forks


----------

